# Salicylic acid?



## sel00187 (Jul 27, 2006)

I have little black dots all over my legs (the roots of my leg hair i think) anyway theyre starting to get me down 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I use an epilator to remove leg hair but they still seem to be there. Ive heard 'Salicylic acid' is good for this, does anyone know? or of any products that have this in? Id be really, really gr8ful for any advice. x


----------



## alurabella (Jul 27, 2006)

Murad carries a body scrub with salicylic acid... it's wonderful!!!


----------



## sel00187 (Jul 27, 2006)

ooo sounds interesting, is it avaliable in the UK? How much does it cost?


----------



## ben (Jul 27, 2006)

I use Kiehl's Blue Herbal Spot Treatment which contains salicyic acid. I am not too sure of the price of this product in the UK but it's $16 (Canadian, $14 US).

http://www.kiehls.com/_us/_en/catalo...on&prdcode=543

This taken from the Kiehl's site:

Salicylic Acid
sal-SILL-ik AS-id :  From the French 'salicyle' (the radical of salicylic acid) + the Latin 'acidus' 


Salicylic Acid encourages the sloughing of dead skin cells. It works by softening the intracellular cement and decreasing cell-to-cell adhesion, encouraging the shedding of cells in the stratum corneum layer of the skin. It is effective on acne, as it encourages the peeling of the top layer of skin and the opening of plugged follicles.


----------



## x___untouchable (Jul 27, 2006)

neutrogena body clear scrub


----------



## celesphine (Jul 29, 2006)

I think salicylic acid is good when you need a chemical exfoliant, for instance for black or white heads.
Those black dots on the legs - due to the follicle and the colour of the hair at the end of the hair follicle - have nothing to do with blocked pores.
If there is a component of blocked pores, then they would help.
but otherwise, I think it is scrubbing, to make sure no ingrowns.


----------



## saba (Nov 16, 2008)

salicylic acid is a wonoerful exfoliater , da gud news is ...........aspirin has it ,mix  2 or 3 non coated aspirin tablets (not capsules as they have coating for easy swallowing) with few water drops and exfoliate .... works like a charm and especially amazing 4 acne prone skin . do it in shower as da steam has already done some pore opening it wud work better .hth.


----------



## glamqueen1 (Nov 21, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *saba* 

 
_salicylic acid is a wonoerful exfoliater , da gud news is ...........aspirin has it ,mix  2 or 3 non coated aspirin tablets (not capsules as they have coating for easy swallowing) with few water drops and exfoliate .... works like a charm and especially amazing 4 acne prone skin . do it in shower as da steam has already done some pore opening it wud work better .hth._

 
I wanted to say the same: plane Aspirin, turns to salicylic acid when you sprinkle some water over them. I mix 3-4 pills with a calming face mask and use it for my face while taking a bath. Before I rinse it of I use the pulver to exfoliate mechanically(=gently massaging with fingertips) too. Makes my face smooth as a baby butt!!


----------



## colormepretty (Dec 19, 2008)

i think those are ingrown-hairs. 

i hate them too! it's best to shower your legs with warm water, then exfoliate/scrub the skin of your legs. this will help to get rid of the dead skin over time. don't over exfoliate your skin since our skin sheds dead skin every 30 days naturally. probably, 3 times a week, depends on your own choice of comfort.

to ya'll young girls, don't ever shave! ingrown hairs are horrible! i shouldn't have shaved when i was younger, so be aware of this!

GOOD LUCK!


----------

